# 55G Mbuna biotope



## justin85 (Sep 13, 2012)

WELCOME
55G Mbuna biotope










*Tank: *
Fluval roma 200 - 100 x 40 x 55 cm

*Lighting:*
TMC Aqua Ray reef white LED - 1 Power-Glo Fluorescent Tube 30W T8 + LED moonlights

*Filteration: *
Eheim Professional 2 2028 External Filter + Eheim Professional 3 2075 External Filter, TMC v2 Vecton UV Steriliser

*Circulation Pump: *
Hydor Koralia 900 l/h + Hydor Koralia 2800 l/h Wavemaker, Hydor Koralia Wavemaker Controller

*Heater: *
Hydor ETH External Heater 200W

*Substrate: *
Premium Silica Sand

*Background: *
3D Rock background (by Magic-Aquarium)

*Hardscape:*
Limestone Rock

*Additional: *
TMC 2 channel LED controller, Boyu Water level Alarm, Digital Thermometer, Red Sea Max 130D Water Cooling Fan

*Inhabitants:* 
22x Pseudotropheus Saulosi

*Here's a few pictures:*


























































*Check out my video's here and Subscribe:*
http://www.youtube.com/user/cichlidMaD1

Feedback welcome


----------



## justin85 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section, but I wasn't sure where post.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

looks good


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy lawd.

Looks amazing!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice setup Justin85...love your combination of background, foreground and the fish pop! Beautiful :thumb:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice job man!


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

wow.....


----------



## justin85 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you very much every one ! really appreciate all your comments and feedback


----------



## esemerson (Nov 30, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice. The BG and lighting work perfect together.


----------



## justin85 (Sep 13, 2012)

esemerson said:


> beautiful!


Thanks !


----------



## justin85 (Sep 13, 2012)

Steve C said:


> Very nice. The BG and lighting work perfect together.


Thanks


----------



## justin85 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Update:* _New additions_

Today I took a trip up to liverpool to meet up with Vinboy who was sooo kindly gave me 6 more saulosi (3 F1s - 1 male, 2 Female TB Females) Thanks Vinboy ! The male is an absolute stunner! and looks awesome in the tank with all the others, Hopefully because he is fully coloured it will trigger the other males to also.

*Here's some pictures:* _(sorry about the poor quality I will get some better ones once he is settled in)_


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice male... but the one on the very right in the last pic looks like a lab.


----------



## tharsis (Dec 5, 2012)

i really love the background you have there...it is superb.


----------



## justin85 (Sep 13, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Nice male... but the one on the very right in the last pic looks like a lab.


Does a little hey, but I am 100% sure he is a male saulosi starting to colour up, his barring has started to show.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't think that saulosi get the black stripe on the fins.


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Magnificent tank!


----------



## justin85 (Sep 13, 2012)

izabella87 said:


> Magnificent tank!


Thanks izabella


----------



## mbamba_boy (May 12, 2012)

I was so content with my stock and setup until I read this post. Beautiful tank and fish!


----------



## justin85 (Sep 13, 2012)

My Saulosi feeding on *New Era - Marine Grazer*


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

good lawd they tear thatthing up dont they? lol nice set up and fish man! enjoy that beauty


----------



## Sidius (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow that background is amazing... I'd love something like that for the new 180g I'm getting soon. Where do people usually go for BG's like that?


----------

